# UK confirmed as nuts



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

I offer you www.nowhereisland.org without comment :roll:


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Saw it in St Ives bay this week. Are we all really so sad? F*rt**g little towed barge with what looked like a pile of sh**e on it!
If this is art / entertainment / some sort of statement it goes way over my head. The towing tug was the most entertaining part of the whole "idea".
Lost for further comment.
God help us all!!!!
Flyingpig 8O :? 8O :? :roll: :roll:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

How I wish I were clever enough to understand art.
How I wish I knew how to withhold that portion of my tax which the government gives to the Arts Council.


----------

